

Ask: Everyone criticizes our education system, but what could be done to fix it? - zombio


======
lsiebert
Some things I'd look at:

Stop isolating people in class rooms, and get them out, at least part of the
day, involved with their interests with companies pursuing them.

Shift some of the responsibility for paying for highly skilled workers back to
where it used to be, companies that use them.

Invest more money in education, and reap the benefits in lower crime rates and
less unemployment.

Stop punishing boys, especially minorities, with suspensions for class room
disruption when they aren't able to sit quietly at their desks. Instead
provide opportunities for them to engage actively with their learning.

Smaller classroom sizes, which have been linked with higher grades.

Restore funding for the arts and sciences, both of which have been cut in
favor of increased support for reading, composition and math because of
standardized tests.

Or maybe you want to talk about College?

Require colleges to give preferences for merit based scholarships to those
with actual financial hardship, instead of the current practice of subsidizing
middle class students because it's more lucrative to give 20k at 4 people
who's parents can pay the rest, instead of 80k to one person.

Again, connect classroom content with actual work, and actual research.

Provide a no cost college education to any citizen that wants it, like many
countries in europe. Have college applications be based on the best school a
kid can get into, instead of the best they can afford.

~~~
auslegung
Your ideas are great, but I believe the implementation will be impossible,
especially for free college education to every citizen who wants it. Or maybe
it is possible, but the quality will drop.

I wonder why we focus on education. It is a good thing, valuable for far more
than monetary purposes, but my primary concern is the character of the
students. As great as education is, I believe character is more important.

